# abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?



## King Horst (26. März 2010)

*abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

Bei den Dominator GT und zum Teil auch bei der normalen Dominator Serie kann man die Kühlrippen ja mit 3 Schrauben lösen. 
Bei den Dominator gibts da aber verschiedene Heatspreader. 
Woher weiß ich denn genau welcher die abnehmbaren Kühlrippen hat und welcher nicht?

Beispiel:
Bei denen hier gibt's zum Beispiel unterschiedliche Bilder bei verschiedenen Händlern, trotz identischer Artikelbezeichnung. (z.B. bei Hardwareversand entfernbar, bei HoH nicht)
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X6G1600C8D) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## ZeroToxin (26. März 2010)

*AW: abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

Wenn ich mich jetz nich ganz täusche, sind diese bei allen Dominator Riegeln nur angeschraubt.

Is kostengünstiger und einfacher zu realisieren als die alle mit Wärme Leit Kleber fest zu kleben.

Außerdem hat es den Vorteil für die Wakühler, glaube auch, dass Corsair das berücksichtigt hat.

jedenfalls: bisher jeder dominator riegel, selbst die alten DDR2s die ich habe/hatte haben die abschraubbaren Kühlrippen


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2010)

*AW: abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

Also Vorteile für Wakühler hat das überhaupt nicht, die Heatspreader lassen sich nämlich überhaupt nicht entfernen - zumindes bei Corsair-Riegeln.


----------



## hyperionical (26. März 2010)

*AW: abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

Der Riesenvorteil ist das man den Mips Wasserkühler draufsetzen kann und so ohne Grantieverlust bis zu 6 Riegel für gerade mal ca. 45€ kühlen kann. Wo sonst kriegt man ne RAM-Wakü für gerade mal 7,50€ pro Riegel bei Erhalt der Garantie?

@Topic: Alle mit Kühlfinnen sind abschraubar, man kann die ja auch drurch längere Finnen bzw. rote Finnen und Kühler erstezen über den Corsair-Shop bzw. Waküshops.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. März 2010)

*AW: abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

Nicht ganz korrekt, es gibt den älteren DHX Heatspreader der DDR2 Dominatorserie auch bei einigen DDR3 Modellen. Einfach beim kauf darauf achten ob der Top Finnenbereich geschraubt ist, die 3 Schrauben seitlich sind sehr auffällig


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

Da ist der Thread wieder 

Was sind denn das für Schlüssel die man dafür braucht? Die sehen fast aus, als ob die Rund wären.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

Man braucht hier Torx Werkzeug


----------



## Chaoswave (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

kannst ja mal die Dinger von Ikea versuchen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: abschraubbare Kühlrippen bei Dominator?*

naja - aufpassen, bei schlechtem Werkzeug kann man das auch rundrehen - dann kann man meist die ganze Sache nur noch Grob mit Zange lösen - was das für die Optik bedeutet brauche ich wohl keinem erklären


----------

